# 2006 Jetta TDI oil



## JDM3 (Aug 10, 2002)

What are the acceptable oil weights/brands for the 2006 Jetta TDI? My father wants to change the oil in his car and he doesn't know what oil to buy. Thanks guys.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Per the owner's manual, anything that meets VW *505.01* specification


----------



## JDM3 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Yeah...he's having a hard time finding anything local. What can he buy locally in an auto parts store that would meet the requirement. Brand/weight?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

You're going to have a hard time finding oil at the local auto parts store. Need to go to a VW shop.
There is NGP racing in Lorton.


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

There is a Curry's off of Waxpool Rd (near Wegmans) that I used to go to when I lived there. They stock Motul, among others. I would give them a call, the should have something in stock to meet that spec.


----------



## lupegarza (Jan 11, 2010)

You definitely want to use the correct oil. Lifters and camshafts have been damaged (ruined) from incorrect oil used at a quickie joint.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mobil 1 5W40 TDT is Mobil's best synthetic...it out performs all of thier other synthetics. You can find this just about anywhere. Just make sure you look in the truck oil section. TDT is an achronym for Turbo Diesel Truck. This is an approved oil...I use it in my wife's 2.0 passat...and Redline when I can get it...Redline is twice the cost and a better choice if you ar not on a budget and drive 60,000 miles a year.


----------



## JDM3 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (meb58)*

Really.... 5W40 TDT? That's great, he can buy that locally at Advanced Auto Parts. He really wants to change the oil and couldn't find anything for his diesel.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (JDM3)*

Check the OIL and Lubrication FAQ for a list of approved oils. The TDT will work fine as long as it is an approved oil that meets the VW specs.
I would double check to be safe.
Good Luck!
Cheers


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (JDM3)*

can't you just use Rotella T 5w40? it's a great oil and you can find it at Autozone, Advance, and Walmart


----------



## JDM3 (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I'm totally clueless about VW diesels and their oil specs







It's my father's car.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (JDM3)*

This link lists 502 and 505.01 approved oils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------

